# Sketchbook Pro



## Kiva (Jun 3, 2010)

Good or bad application for art? I'm considering getting it soon.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 3, 2010)

The only testimonial I've heard, the guy swears by it and stopped using pencil and paper entirely once he switched over.  Only heard about it from him though.  I've been curious about it myself.


----------



## KingCabbage (Jun 3, 2010)

I love that program, it works really well for sketching and smooth lines.

It's not an equivalent to Photoshop but if you're getting it for drawing, painting, etc, it's a good program.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 3, 2010)

It's one of the best programs out there for simply starting out your ideas. hence "SketchBook" in the title.


Clean interface, pencil acts better than Shitty Photoshop ones and response time is better. It's even better if you have a cintiq or tablet pc. Even on the iPad many are ok with it.

Why spend time waiting for a program to launch like PS and even more time looking at it eat your  RAM and hard drive space when you want to sketch. Go with lighter programs like My Paint, Open Canvas 1.1, Easy Paint Tool Sai and Sketchbook Pro.

Use Photoshop to finish the idea you started. I'm of the philosophy that you shouldn't depend on one program as your all for nothing needs. Getting used to other ones helps you generate more ideas and utilize their strengths.


----------



## Kiva (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the small wacom tablet, will it still work good?


----------



## IdoWhatIdo (Jun 11, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's one of the best programs out there for simply starting out your ideas. hence "SketchBook" in the title.
> 
> 
> Clean interface, pencil acts better than Shitty Photoshop ones and response time is better. It's even better if you have a cintiq or tablet pc. Even on the iPad many are ok with it.
> ...


 
Thanks :3 I just got a Bamboo Fun (Medium) and I was looking for a nice drawing program.


----------

